# Shea Radiance Shea Butter Coop?



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So, Shea Radiance made a booboo and sent me 200 lbs of unrefined shea butter instead of the 100 I ordered. Oops!

I can either keep it and pay for it less shipping and figure out what I am going to do with 2 years supply of this stuff or I can refuse the shipment from UPS and they will return it to Shea Radiance. Shea Radiance will then have to eat the shipping.

So...I have a couple of days to figure out if I can maybe find a home for this shea butter.

On their website 5lbs if $39.95. Would I have many interested buyers if I were to offer this as a type of coop at $5.25/lb and 4.75 if you get over 5 lbs? You would pay exact shipping.

By the way, I am absolutely in love with this shea butter! I have tried a couple other unrefined and have ordered quite a bit from agbanga karite in the last few years and this far exceeds theirs. Its nice and firm with an extra light scent and is a nice creamy colour with very little green tint. I am tempted to just bottle chunks up in baby food jars and sell it by the oz. It is so very nice and not a hint of grittiness.

So, just testing the waters here. Anybody interested?

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you have any idea how many pounds would fit in a medium and a large flat rate box?


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am not sure but I will look it up, I imagine it is posted somewhere on a soap forum


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I am lazy and didn't want to shove shea butter in a box so I looked it up and supposedly 15 lbs fit in a big box and 10 in a medium box. Up to 3 in a small flat rate box. I may be able to get a little more in there but don't want to repackage it to find out exactly how much I can fit until I know for sure I have someone interested in buying it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I'd be interested in getting some. Would definitely take 5 lbs.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I would take 15 pounds since it will fit into a large flat rate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I would take 10 lbs in a medium flat rate box... Can pay you paypal.. as soon as you decide


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, yeah, that's right. Medium flat rate. Ok, so count me in for 10 lbs.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd be interested!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I have enough interest that I will go ahead and tell her I will keep the extra shea butter. I imagine that will be a big relief for her 

I will wait until after Thanksgiving and then take orders because I will be visiting family until Monday. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does it need to be stored in the fridge? If not, I'll take 10 lbs. Otherwise, I'll take the small flat rate box.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

If there is enough left, I'd like 5 lbs. I've never used it and was just about to order some for a try.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I freeze my extra and have never had a problem. I have a dedicated soap frig so I keep most of the butters and speciality oils in the frig. I have also kept shea on the curing rack for several years (small amount) before I bought my soap frig with no problems.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll take 15lbs if you have any left.

Vicki in NC


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i'll take 10lbs if you have any left.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm in for 15# if you have any left.
thanks!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Even if I go over the 100 lbs extra I have I always have the original 100 and can order more if I need to. This shea butter is so nice that their mistake may turn into future business for them 

So, I am willing to sell up to 150 lbs and if it is a big hit and all goes well I will consider doing coops of this on the future as well.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I think they changed their "special" because of this mix up and now it would cost me $100 more with shipping, even though everything is 10% off! I don't believe I will be able to afford to order from them because of this. Oh well.

I still haven't received the extra shea butter, I will let everyone know when I do and you can place orders.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am interested


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm interested also.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Goodness, I am sorry everyone. I totally forgot about this in the rush of Christmas. 

I was looking at their prices now and if we were to do a coop like thing (even though I already have the shea butter) I would ask for the cost of what it would be to me to replace the shea butter that I sent out and taking a look at it makes me cross eyed.

Soooo...now, 100lbs shipped costs me $624.24! Thats just up about $250 for me. 

Maybe they are still working out some bugs in their system because when I checked before my last post it had only gone up about $100 shipped and now this. Why on earth would I want to pay for either 2 day or overnight shipping? No ground option or more affordable options are available.

This coop just got a whole lot less attractive to both myself and I imagine to you guys too.

Maybe someone else, whose lives a lot closer and could get affordable shipping could host a coop. There was quite a bit of interest, well over 100lbs worth of interest.

Anyone in the Maryland area?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm confused. I thought they shipped you can EXTRA 100 lbs already which is why you were doing the coop.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes but I will eventually use it and need to order more and if I sold the shea butter I am going to use anyways for much less than I could replace it for it wouldn't really be a good move on my part for my business.

Although I don't know if I could afford to order from them in the future anyways, unless they get a better shipping cost worked out.

I will send them an email today and ask if they have any other shipping options. Sometimes it is just the limitations of the website and not the company that cause only 2 options for shipping to be shown.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dont feel bad Becky this is how coops always go  Hurry and wait  V


----------

